
Conversational UI Principles – Complete Process of Designing a Website Chatbot - nayuki
https://medium.com/swlh/conversational-ui-principles-complete-process-of-designing-a-website-chatbot-d0c2a5fee376
======
danieltillett
Slightly off topic but does anyone know of an example of a chatbot that is
useful for something other than pissing off your customers?

~~~
kbody
Supposedly the first that comes to mind
[http://www.donotpay.co.uk/](http://www.donotpay.co.uk/) ( Guardian story
about it
[https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/jun/28/chatbot-a...](https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/jun/28/chatbot-
ai-lawyer-donotpay-parking-tickets-london-new-york) )

~~~
danieltillett
Well donotpay.co.uk has already managed to piss me off by requiring I register
an account before even being able to test it.

